# Great Information



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello All,
I am new on here and wanted to say hello... so hello......My name is Jeff and I live in Spokane Wa. I grew up sailing on beautiful Lake Pend Orielle in north Idaho. After high school I served 5 years in the Coast Guard and got to see most of the Pacific Rim including Antarctica and have even flown over the north pole in a Coast Guard whistling %^&% can at least that is what we used to call them. I currently have two sailboats one I am selling(1976 Oday 20) and the one I just purchased is a 30'Islander Bahama. The new boat is in solid shape except the interior needs to be refit and I am going to go the distance with and just redo everything (headliner,cushions fabric and foam, complete electrical(I was an electrician in the CG so that will be a breeze)all new plumbing (head, fresh water system) The teak and holly sole needs to be replaced as well(soft and rotted around the engine). I have found a paint used on big ships that has an R value of 12-14 when applied 40mils thick so I plan to use that to help insulate along with closed cell foam under the head liner. The nuckle heads that I bought her from used two different color stains on the teak bulkhead so I am open to suggestions as to make it all the same. This is going to be a huge project and will be posting lots of questions I am sure. I bought the boat without a survey but I did get a second opinion from my buddies dad who has been sailing a long time and just did a refit on a boat near same condition as mine Cal 31. But being in the Coast Guard and on sailboats most of my life (dads free labor when I was a kid) I know enough on what to look for. I went over the hull and tapped teh entire thing to find no blisters. No soft spots in the deck. The mast is in good shape and the rigging sound. One can expect that a lot of work will be neccessary on a 30' boat for under 10k. The engine turned over nicely but I did not fire it up cause of old yucky fuel and no water from being on the hard. I plan to check compression and my bro in law is a diesel machanic so any problems encountered he can help. I do want to convert it to fresh water cooling though. hmmmmm It is a boat that sat for a number of years untouched really except for getting winterized and occasionally sailed. Any input and information would be greatly appreciated so thank you in advance

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to SailNet Jeff!!

Sounds like you found a nice boat to re-fit. You'll have your work cut out for you, but it also sounds like you're up to the challenge!

Good luck to you, and keep us posted as the project progresses!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Jeff and good luck with your new toy.


----------

